# (WA) '09 NARC Finalist FC AFC Marauders Aviator



## JKL

FC AFC Marauders Aviator "Pilot" produced by FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime's Frequent Flyer x Candlewood's Labracadabra (littermate to FC AFC Candlewood's Rulin the Roost, FC Candlewood's Premier's Razz, FC Candlewood's Meet Joe Black & FC Candlewood's Ebonstar As Good As It Gets)
OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal, Cerf Clear, EIC Clear, CNM Clear
Pilot is a 2009 National Amateur Finalist and qualified for 2010 National Amateur. He currently has 36.5 AA points
All but 3 AA points are Amateur handled, Open & Amateur.
See FC AFC Pilot's page @ www.suprdogs.com for pictures and more info.

************

_Duplicate ad posted


_(WA) FC AFC MARAUDERS AVIATOR SR16849005 Black Labrador Male 2009 NATIONAL AMATEUR FINALIST
"Pilot" has all health clearances; OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal Eyes Cerf'd, EIC & CNM Clear. Pilot has 43.5 AA points, he has qualified for 2 Nationals and a finalist.
His pedigree is FC AFC CFC CAFC Jazztime's Frequent Flyer x Candlewoods Labracadabra (Lean Mac x FC AFC Candlewoods Gotta Be Good) http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=46570 
Pilot's qualities include: MARKING STYLE TRACTABILITY INTELLIGENCE and these are all qualities he has passed on to his offspring.
Interested parties please email Wayne Johnston [email protected] or Kim Johnston [email protected]


----------

